# Smoked Salmon and Cream Cheese Frittata



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

This makes a wonderful and impressive brunch or breakfast entree, or even for dinner witha salad.  

SMOKED SALMON AND CREAM CHEESE FRITTATA 

8 large eggs 
1/2 cup whole milk (I use 2%) 
1/4 cup chopped fresh chives 
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil 
1/2 tsp fresh pepper 
1/8 tsp salt 
2 tsp EVOO or vegetable oil 
2 oz cold cream cheese, cut into 1/2 inch pieces 
3 oz thinly sliced smoked salmon, chopped 

Whisk together eggs, milk, chives, basil, pepper and salt in a bowl. Preheat broiler. Heat oil in a 12 inch ovenproof non-stick skillet (I use my cast iron skillet) over moderate heat until hot but not smoking. Pour egg mixture into skillet and scatter cream cheese pieces on top, then cook, lifting up cooked egg around edges using a spatula to let raw eggs flow underneath until fritatta is almost set but still moist on top, 3-5 minutes. Remove from heat. Sprinkle salmon over frittata and press on salmon lightly andn shake skillet to allow salmon to settle into top. Broil frittata about 6 inches from heat until set, slightly puffed and golden in patches, 1-1/2 minutes. COol 5 minutes, then loosen edge with a spatula and slide onto a large plate. Cut into wedges and serve at room temperature.Garlish with additional chives, red onion and basil leaves.
_________________
 IT IS BASKETBALL SEASON, GO DUCKS, now 10-3, & #1


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

Now you're just showin' off


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Now you're just showin' off



yuppers, kitchennisse.  Gad I love it when I can learn something new (or remember something forgotten) every day.  Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

remember something forgotten - OMG - that's "cross-stitchable"!!!!!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> remember something forgotten - OMG - that's "cross-stitchable"!!!!!!!



WOW I am going to go down in history on a sampler.  thank you kitchennisse.. OMG  OMG   OMG


----------

